# Gay, Lesbian NF couples?



## PandaBeLikeHellNo (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey there guys xD

I keep seeing "the best match for the xxxx female are the xxxx types male because the gender roles of society nahnahnah", but... what about same-sex couples? 

I'm curious about this, what would you say is the best match for each NF if we're talking about a same-sex relationship? like in "Female INFP - Female xxxx" "Male INFP - Male xxxx"

Also do you know of any same.sex relationship in which you know the types of the people involved?

Any insight into this topic would be highly appreciated \o/


----------



## kristtinele (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi!

Actually, I created this account because I was seeking to find INFP or INTP lesbian (which are the best types for me), but your post made me questioning. Somehow I believe that the best matches nowadays depends not only because the gender roles... Anyway I tried to google it, but all I got was 'how many kittens you should adopt' and I don't know any same-sex couple. 

I hope so you will find the answer! All the best!


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for replying! I was losing hope in this thread xD

With such a reduced number of possible mates + being a NF it seems even harder to find a partner... The only same-sex couples I know are the ones on youtube, and the only ones I've typed until now were Will and RJ from shep689 (RJ-INFJ, Will-ENTP??), ah apart from that... :shocked: I will admit I'm hoping to find an ENFx girl who likes girls too, that is the dream! *grabs binoculars* 

Well, in the meanwhile I'll be content with my kittens


----------



## kristtinele (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't have enough post counts and I can't send you a pm. Sorry, for being bothersome, but my email is kristtinele(at)gmail.com  ~Kris

P.S. I know I know, It's the worst way to get in touch with someone, but what can I lose?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I knew a same-sex couple some years ago who were xSTP (probably ESTP) and ISFJ. Both females.

I don't think I've ever met a same-sex NF couple. I so rarely see same-sex couples. Usually one just sees same-sex hookups and one-night-stands


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

emberfly said:


> I knew a same-sex couple some years ago who were xSTP (probably ESTP) and ISFJ. Both females.
> I don't think I've ever met a same-sex NF couple. I so rarely see same-sex couples. Usually one just sees same-sex hookups and one-night-stands


bleak, but true


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

My ex is an INFP. He was so thoughtful, and honest, and just amazing. But I realized, a little too late, that we weren't looking for the same things. He just wanted someone to love, and someone to love him. I wanted someone to grow with, someone who challenged me. Someone with ambition, and conviction. So inevitably we reached a point where he was more invested in our relationship than I was. And because that's never a good thing I ended it. Sad, because the sex was literally mind blowing.

I'm currently courting an INTJ, who has that fire I'm looking for. He's brilliant, and capable, and wears his arrogance in such a way that -- It's just sexy as all hell. I have fun listening to his ideas, and watching him think. I love how much pride he takes in thoughts, and how adamant he is in the face of opposition. He doesn't bend to authority, convention, or popular opinion. He's just amazing. And when you get to know him he's like the sweetest most protective little thing ever.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

kristtinele said:


> Hi!
> 
> Actually, I created this account because I was seeking to find INFP or INTP lesbian (which are the best types for me), but your post made me questioning. Somehow I believe that the best matches nowadays depends not only because the gender roles... Anyway I tried to google it, but all I got was 'how many kittens you should adopt' and I don't know any same-sex couple.
> 
> I hope so you will find the answer! All the best!


If only you were a guy, I was looking for an ENFJ.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

there's this girl i occasionally see in the halls at school that i have a really big crush on


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo (Apr 14, 2013)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> My ex is an INFP. He was so thoughtful, and honest, and just amazing. But I realized, a little too late, that we weren't looking for the same things. He just wanted someone to love, and someone to love him. I wanted someone to grow with, someone who challenged me. Someone with ambition, and conviction. So inevitably we reached a point where he was more invested in our relationship than I was. And because that's never a good thing I ended it. Sad, because the sex was literally mind blowing.
> 
> I'm currently courting an INTJ, who has that fire I'm looking for. He's brilliant, and capable, and wears his arrogance in such a way that -- It's just sexy as all hell. I have fun listening to his ideas, and watching him think. I love how much pride he takes in thoughts, and how adamant he is in the face of opposition. He doesn't bend to authority, convention, or popular opinion. He's just amazing. And when you get to know him he's like the sweetest most protective little thing ever.


That was a beautiful thing to read!  Best of luck with your INTJ!! Get him good


----------



## kristtinele (Jan 10, 2015)

So... It´s been a bit more than 2 years since I replied to PandaBeLikeHellNo (Jess). I gave her my email and she replied! Long story short... we are dating! I visited her during my spring break and I fell in love with her even stronger. After few months I graduated and Jess came to Lithuania (I´m Lithuanian). We took a trip around the country and I left to Portugal with her (she´s Portuguese). We are living together for around 1 year and 6 months. It was such an amazing experience (with it´s challenges, of course)! So far, I believe that INFP and ENFJ make a great couple, because we have effortless and natural connection. And I can´t believe that we actually met... 

*every site is a dating site*


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

kristtinele said:


> So... It´s been a bit more than 2 years since I replied to PandaBeLikeHellNo (Jess). I gave her my email and she replied! Long story short... we are dating! I visited her during my spring break and I fell in love with her even stronger. After few months I graduated and Jess came to Lithuania (I´m Lithuanian). We took a trip around the country and I left to Portugal with her (she´s Portuguese). We are living together for around 1 year and 6 months. It was such an amazing experience (with it´s challenges, of course)! So far, I believe that INFP and ENFJ make a great couple, because we have effortless and natural connection. And I can´t believe that we actually met...
> 
> *every site is a dating site*


That's amazing! This thread too, wow.  I'm happy for you both! I also met my girlfriend online and I'm actually here visiting her for the first time right now! I'm from California and she is from Denmark. I'm an ENFP and she is an INFJ. I was actually looking for discussions on same-sex NF/or any sort of MBTI related couples and I happened upon this thread. There are too few of us, or at least too few of us who talk about ourselves online. It's incredible where we can find people.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

kristtinele said:


> So... It´s been a bit more than 2 years since I replied to PandaBeLikeHellNo (Jess). I gave her my email and she replied! Long story short... we are dating! I visited her during my spring break and I fell in love with her even stronger. After few months I graduated and Jess came to Lithuania (I´m Lithuanian). We took a trip around the country and I left to Portugal with her (she´s Portuguese). We are living together for around 1 year and 6 months. It was such an amazing experience (with it´s challenges, of course)! So far, I believe that INFP and ENFJ make a great couple, because we have effortless and natural connection. And I can´t believe that we actually met...
> 
> *every site is a dating site*


awww that's so cool yay


----------

